# Paint Shop Pro 9 Druckprobleme



## eggrafx (3. August 2006)

Hallo alle, ich habe folgendes Problem! Wenn ich aus PSP Drucken will füge ich 4 JPG in das Dokument ein, ca. 0,8MB pro Bild,  geh auf Drucken an einen Laser-4C ohne Rip(Post Script), und es dauert sehr lange oder gar nicht das er druckt. Statusanzeige von Druckertreiber hat den Job durchgerechnet und Druckt einfach nicht. was kann ich machen, habe Morgen Termin bei Kunden Hmmmmmm!! :suspekt: 

Schnelle Antwort wäre Super.


----------



## Chris B (3. August 2006)

Würde sagen, hängt am Drucker?

Hast du noch mehr Drucker an deinem Arbeitsplatz? Wenn ja, versuch mal auf einem andere zu drucken, oder schick es einem Freund, der es für dich ausdruckt


LG


----------



## eggrafx (4. August 2006)

Ich soll das Problem beim Kunden lösen, kann schlecht was bei einem Freund Drucken!? oh mann. "versuch mal auf einem andere zu drucken" ich will keine Umgehung des Problems sonder eine Lösung!


----------

